# Advice on sharpening Stihl Ms291



## PAcarver (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello,

Stihl MS291 has me baffled. This is the chain: STIHL 3689 005 0081 Oilomatic 26 RM3 81. I have sharpened countless chainsaws in my life using nothing but a file and I have never had a problem until I purchased this saw. I am doing everything right. I am holding a 3/16 file at a 30 degree angle, and perfectly level, yet after a few sharpenings the chain is so dull that it's like trying to cut wood with a butter knife, The depth gauges are fine. I am on my second chain. I got so frustrated with the first one, that I tossed it in the trash. By looking at the tooth it looks like I am removing the tooth's working corner, but if I am doing everything properly why would this happen? I am beyond frustrated.


----------



## CR888 (Feb 22, 2019)

Your trying to sharpen 81dl's of .325/063 Stihl RM chain. You need to put up a pic of the chain so we can help. Close ups of the cutters.


----------



## PAcarver (Feb 22, 2019)

Turns out the shop gave me the wrong size files by mistake. I should have checked them myself before using them. Anyhow, lesson learned. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## JanThorCro (Apr 8, 2019)

Glad you got it figured out. Frustrating I'm sure.

I've a 26 RM3 67 on my Stihl MS-270 and for almost a year have been sharpening it with Husky's Roller guide (that fit right into place). Part #505 69 81-09, 0.325", H22, H25, 4.8mm file. The #9137 may show up as well. I just use my normal 3\16 file on it. The depth gauge file guide that flips around does not work, so I use my normal Sthil tool for the depth gauges.

Husky's roller guide is the easiest and quickest way for me to get consistently sharp chains. It was even noodling for me on one occasion.


----------

